# not halt prüfprotokoll



## knorpe (24 Januar 2019)

kde will von mir den schriflichen nachweis das, das das not-halt system vor ort geprüft wurde und funktioniert.
natürlich habe ich das im prüfprotokoll von der abnahme im werk.
gibt es da irgendeinen bezug auf einen norm bzw. auf ein entsprechendes formular?
hatte ich bis dato noch nie die anforderung...


----------



## stevenn (25 Januar 2019)

was genau will kde? den Nachweis, dass der erforderliche Performance Level erreicht wurde oder einfach, das die Not-Halte funktionieren? Du könntest die EN 13850 auf deinem Protokoll als eingehalten erwähnen, falls du das auch hast. ansonsten würde ich alle Not-Halte in einer Liste aufzählen und abhaken.


----------



## knorpe (25 Januar 2019)

der kunde weis wohl selber ned was er will. ist halt a riesen konzern wo immer andere "projektler" bei einer neuen mc arbeiten.
hatten wir beim letzten mal nicht oder andere anforderungen.
besser wird das nicht mehr. irgendwann kommst vor lauter zetteln und normen nicht mehr zum arbeiten.


----------



## Tommi (26 Januar 2019)

Ich stelle fest, daß immer mehr Maschinenbauer, auch mittlerweile unaufgefordert, eine Abschaltmatrix machen.
Also, erstens, daß die Not-Halt Taster als solche funktionieren und zweitens, daß sie auch das abschalten, was sie
abschalten sollen und das mit der korrekten Maßnahme, z.B. STO. Das gilt insbesondere auch für technische
 Schutzmaßnahmen wie Schutztürschalter oder Lichtgitter. Das ist meines Erachtens Bestandteil Deiner "Arbeit"!
Das bei Deinem Kunden Chaos bei den Planern herrscht, ist eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Tommi (26 Januar 2019)

Was ich noch vergessen habe, eine Prüfung nach dem Aufbau im Kundenwerk muss immer sein, das ist doch wohl logisch, oder?


----------



## knorpe (28 Januar 2019)

Morgen!

Sorry - Das kann Mann jetzt aber so nicht stehen lassen.
Wir Maschinenbauer(speziell Elektriker) müssen immer mehr arbeiten verrichten in kürzerer Zeit und ungeschulten Personal.
Das verhältnis Elektriker(Planer/Software) zu Mechanikern hat sich noch auch nicht in der From gewandelt wie es sein soll. 
Nur sitzen halt jetzt immer irgendwo "Fuzzies" rum die irgendetwas wollen weil sie es auf einen Kurs gelernt haben. 
Soll mir prinzipiell auch egal sein wenn es gemacht gehört. Nur arbeiten wir weltweit und auch unter Projekt bzw. Zeitdruck.
Und leider gibts für nix genaue Richtlininen bzw. allgemein gültige Formulare und Abnahemprozedere.

Und ja - wir prüfen unseren Not-Halt auch auf der Baustelle in Form eines allgemeinen Abnahemprotokolls mit.
Die Funktion des STO und der Not-Halt Komponenten erfolgt aber meist von den spezialisten im Werk.
Das kann man von den Technikern vor Ort auch nicht verlangen. 

MfG
knorpe


----------



## formulator (28 Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen,

@ Tommi: Wie könnte so eine Abschaltmatrix ausschauen? 
Wir arbeiten bisher mit einer ausformulierten Abnahmeprozedur. Ist halt viel Arbeit diese zu erstellen. Darum bin ich jetzt interessiert, wie so wa aussieht.

Grüße
formulator


----------



## stevenn (28 Januar 2019)

knorpe schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Sorry - Das kann Mann jetzt aber so nicht stehen lassen.
> Wir Maschinenbauer(speziell Elektriker) müssen immer mehr arbeiten verrichten in kürzerer Zeit und ungeschulten Personal.
> ...


Naja ok, wenn ihr natürlich unter Zeitdruck steht, dann müsst ihr euch nicht an Richtlinien und Gesetze halten. 
*Ironiemodus aus*
sag mal gehts noch? nur weil ihr bis jetzt anscheinend keine vernünftige Dokumentation eurer Arbeit hattet, stellt ihr nun die gerechtfertigten Forderungen in Frage! Wer sind denn jetzt die Spezialisten? Derjenige der für CE, Sicherheit zuständig ist, muss das eben auch prüfen, oder prüfen lassen. Wenn ihr das seid, dann müsst ihr das machen, wenn ihr das nicht könnt, müsst ihr euch halt jemanden holen der das kann.


----------



## stevenn (28 Januar 2019)

knorpe schrieb:


> der kunde weis wohl selber ned was er will. ...



und wie sollen wir jetzt helfen, wenn weder du noch der Kunde weiß was er will?


----------



## knorpe (28 Januar 2019)

dachte mir schon das ich da die büchse der pandora öffne 
macht euch keine sorgen - wir machen ce-schulungen und prüfprotokolle usw. und so fort.
und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil: ich bin da auch nicht dagegen.

NUR gibt es hier nirgends einen Pack an formularen den man einfach verwenden kann der uns dann die arbeit erleichtert und nicht angreifbar macht.
wenn es sowas geben würde könnten wir auch bei den projektlern und sonstigen kostenverantwortlichen besser argumentieren was wo notwenig ist um hier enstprechend abgesichert und der norm nach zu arbeiten. Und wie soll ein kleiner Maschinenbauer sich das alles leisten? 
Ist halt wie formulator richtig erklärt hat so das dies viel arbeit ist und einiges an wissen erfordert das man nicht in 2 monaten aufbaut und dann ewig hält.
Hier hätten wir Maschinenbauer gerne mehr hilfe. AM schluss sind dann alle immer Experten...

und das wars jetzt - ich diskutiere über sowas nicht mehr. das bringt nur böses blut
also nix für ungut und ICH bin auch keinen böse über seine Meinung


----------



## stevenn (28 Januar 2019)

bei der Auftragsvergabe schön mit einem billigen Angebot reingehen und dann wenn man den Auftrag bekommen hat, weil der Mitbewerber teurer war,  weil er u.a. solche Sachen mit einkalkuliert,  im nachhinein jammern. Man kriegt halt nichts geschenkt. WEnn man das Know-How in diesem Bereich nicht hat, dann muss man eben Geld in die Hand nehmen und sich dieses Wissen aneignen oder eben Profis holen.


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2019)

formulator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> @ Tommi: Wie könnte so eine Abschaltmatrix ausschauen?
> Wir arbeiten bisher mit einer ausformulierten Abnahmeprozedur. Ist halt viel Arbeit diese zu erstellen. Darum bin ich jetzt interessiert, wie so wa aussieht.
> ...



Unsere Lösung ist so ähnlich wie diese von der DGUV...

https://www.dguv.de/ifa/praxishilfen/praxishilfen-maschinenschutz/software-softema/index.jsp


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (28 Januar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> bei der Auftragsvergabe schön mit einem billigen Angebot reingehen und dann wenn man den Auftrag bekommen hat, weil der Mitbewerber teurer war,  weil er u.a. solche Sachen mit einkalkuliert,  im nachhinein jammern. Man kriegt halt nichts geschenkt. WEnn man das Know-How in diesem Bereich nicht hat, dann muss man eben Geld in die Hand nehmen und sich dieses Wissen aneignen oder eben Profis holen.



Der Klassiker schlechthin. Die Maschinen halb verschenken und dann gibts das große Jammern mit "zu teuer", "mehr sparen", etc...


----------

